# Restraining order against my mom



## Shelley (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't exactly remember when, possibly 3-5 months ago I got a restraining order against my dad after he physically assaulted me. A few days ago I had to get one against my mom. Everything has been quiet for awhile especially since the restraining order against my dad. Last week I received two letters from my mom in the mail. She wrote me a disrespectful, hateful letters. I tore them up and threw them in the garbage.

On Monday I was outside by the garage and heard a car pull up. It was my mom. She came out of the car, yelling at me, saying I was a horrible daughter, how dare I get a restraining order against your dad, calling me names, hope I rot in hell etc. I told her to leave and headed towards the house. She followed me and uttered threats. She didn't attempt to physically hurt me but I didn't want to take any chances. I went into the house and locked the door. I had enough so I called the police. I decided to get a restraining order because I knew that incident wouldn't be the last with her.

I'm not a parent but if I ever have children I will treat them like gold.

I don't even regard them as parents. Never have and never will.

Anyways that is part of the reason why I haven't been online for awhile. It's been stressful but trying to make the best of it.


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 3, 2008)

My goodness I dont even know what to say. *hugs*


----------



## Darla (Apr 3, 2008)

Shelley,

i am so sorry to read this. you deserve better. and knowing how they make you feel i am certain you will be fine parent when the time comes.

Unfortunately all you can do now is chalk it up to a learning experience. you are wise to keep your distance and avoid confrontation. Hopefully you have other supportive people around you and of course you have many here.

darla


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi Shelley. I'm quite stunned. I'm not sure what to say.

You have gone through Hell and back the last few years. But you know what, the light is at the end of the tunnel.

You're getting you surgery soon. And the courts are aware of how your family has treated you.

Perhaps now you can truly heal and move on from all this negativity.

You know I harp about therapy. Does the police service know of a group or program that might benefit you?


----------



## Aprill (Apr 3, 2008)

I hope everything gets better Shelly




Gosh, you have been through enough


----------



## puncturedskirt (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm sorry.. That's really shitty your folks are like that.


----------



## Shelley (Apr 3, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your support.





I have signed up for free counseling programs but it will take a year to get in unless there are cancellations. One of them is a domestic abuse group but a long wait. The police mentioned the same groups I signed up for and also said your family doctor could refer you to a psychiatrist or counselor. It should be covered by provincial health if referred.

I know my family doctor told me awhile ago that he thinks I have post traumatic stress disorder which is likely true. I don't react or become scared easily when trauma happens to me. I'm sort of numb, no reaction, quite calm.

At least this new family doctor is decent and not like the other jerk i had. I will be seeing him soon and will ask for a referral to someone or at least find out what he can recommend.


----------



## -Liz- (Apr 3, 2008)

Shelly *hugs* you've been through so much from what i've read and you can get past this last hurdle we're here for you!!


----------



## Shelley (Apr 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *-Liz-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Shelly *hugs* you've been through so much from what i've read and you can get past this last hurdle we're here for you!! Thank you Liz and everyone!



Your support means a lot to me.


----------



## bella1342 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry Shelley, that's terrible. It's so sad that parents could actually be like that. I hope things get better for you.


----------



## luxotika (Apr 3, 2008)

Well if they are being like that, it was best you got the protective order. Hope things start looking up for you real soon.


----------



## daer0n (Apr 3, 2008)

More than saying that i am very sorry Shelley, i have to say, if they are not in your life is because they dont need to be there, you have nothing to do with them even though they are your parents, but parents should respect their babies and love them cherish them with all of their heart, i can't believe they do stuff like that to you, you are so much different, you are a beautiful person, and dont belong with them, you deserve much better people around you, so all i can say is that you are not alone nor you should ever feel unloved, we love you Shelley, and we are here for you, i send you lots of hugs to comfort you if it helps any, and hopefully all the nightmare will end for you and you will get better much better and postive things happen in your life, you really do deserve it! *BIG HUGS*


----------



## Jinx (Apr 3, 2008)

Ohh, Little Boo!

I'm sorry. If there is anyone you should be able to turn to in times of need, it's your parents and they instead are the problem.

Well, you got us






I just wnt to suggest that from now on, anything at ALL comes to you in reference to or from your parents- don't throw it away.

Keep everything because you may need it at a later time to enforce police action.

Now, read about some make up and feel the love!!


----------



## Shelley (Apr 3, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your support.





Jinx, that makes sense in regards to anything that could be used as evidence. The one letter I tore up but the other I just crumpled. I dug it out and put it in a file.

Growing up I always told myself I will never be like my parents. And so far so good. I know I will never be like them. People use to say TV is bad for you. That is how I learned to treat people with respect by watching certain shows, reading books or watching other people interact since I didn't have positive or respectful influences growing up.


----------



## princessraini30 (Apr 3, 2008)

So Sorry you had to go through that!! I have a 5 year old son and love him to death and...I hope the best for you!


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 4, 2008)

shellers, you have been through so much. I admire your humility and respect for others so much more because of everything you've experienced.




wishing you all the best, please stay safe and keep us updated


----------



## SewAmazing (Apr 4, 2008)

I left home in the 11th grade (age 17) and haven't been back since. In 12th grade, I attended my high school graduation alone, and caught the subway home. I probably have you beat on the mom stories. I hated my mom until I was 25. Leaving home when I did, was the best choice to date I have ever made in life. Sometimes you just cannot fix things that are broken. At 25, I realized that I was grateful for her getting me to where I was at 17, even if it was right, wrong, or other, and that my life from then on, was for me to run. I have been in charge of me ever since. I love my mom in a respectful way always since I turned 25, but no one deserved what I was put through. Sometimes you have to save yourself.


----------



## LovelyLeelah (Apr 4, 2008)

im so sorry you have to go through this, but it will be good for you in the long run. I know that permanently cutting people from your life is hard and stressfull, but so is life WITH these people. Just because they're your parents doesnt mean that they can recieve a free disrespect/crazy pass.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I think you are doing the right things and i hope that your new doc will be able to get you into a therapy group. As you can see, we are all here for you!


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Apr 4, 2008)

Take care. Shelley! I hope things get better for you once you've rid yourself of all these toxic people.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Apr 4, 2008)

Oh Shelley I'm sorry you had to endure all that crap from your parents. I hope that since you had to get a restraining order on both of your parents you can finally heal from all the pain and suffering. I don't understand how someone can be so cruel to their own flesh and blood. If they didn't want you then they should of gave you up for adoption. That way you could have gotten the love and care you deserve.









You are a ray of sunshine that can finally shine through.


----------

